# Hi everyone



## dlstorminc (May 17, 2013)

Just found this haunt forum and thought I would give it a try. 

A little about myself. I'm 42, from Indianapolis, IN, and am a ambient sound designer. I have been doing sound design since 2003 and have over 23 sound packs to my name. I have been mainly working in the video game industry selling my sound packs for games mainly for Indie designers. I've been in the haunt industry working on and off since 1999 when I worked at a haunt in St Louis as a jack in the box and got to see the back workings of a haunted house for the first time. 

I'm not working towards my goal of selling my sounds and sound packs, custom work and such over at the Midwest Haunters Convention in 2014 and maybe Transworld down the road if there is a need for custom audio/sounds for haunts, props and scenes. I'm here on a quest to find out if there is actually a market for my talents before I rend a booth. Any ideas or suggestions? I've been gathering props for a haunt we plan on making in 2016 or so here in the Indy area and I've already created the sounds for the haunts we plan on using. 

I really love the idea of using my own custom created sounds as I don't have to worry about paying someone else to make them for me or legal issues with other artists sounds, which saves us money in the long run doing our own thing with the sound.

Any one here from the Indianapolis, IN area or near me? Just wondering. I'm sure everyone is scattered around. 

Thanks for your time and hope to have fun talking haunt stuff here. Be safe out there and enjoy the MHC this year if you go.

Will Zettler
Indianapolis, IN


----------



## DreadKnightswife (Oct 16, 2011)

Hello and welcome, I myself am currently from TX. I think you would do well selling sounds to the haunting industry. My husband and I do a home haunt so we don't have a lot to spend but there is definitely a market for sounds for people to use with props, I am not sure how many people there are out there selling them but I am sure there is some competition.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Hey Will and welcome to the forum! You will find some terrific and very talented people here....and there are a lot of talented haunters in your area... I think Tuck is from your area and he is super talented...
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=26994
I hope we get to hear your haunt sounds....really sounds like it would be cool!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Welcome! Got your message. We can always use more new, spooky sounds. Keep us up to date on your doings!


----------



## dlstorminc (May 17, 2013)

Thanks for the info. 

Yeah before I invested the $525 for a 10' x 10' booth or a $300 invesnment for a table, I was just checking. I think if I put something together in the next year and come out next year doing special packs for haunts it might work. My main problem now would be pricing, would you happen to know what might be a good price point to begin selling haunt sounds? I was thinking leasing them out to PRO haunts that charge for something like $1500 a season which gets unlimited use of as many sounds for their haunt as they want or need, then this way I can keep a steady revenue stream coming in. BTW Not trying to milk the haunters, just want to find a fair pricing point for myself and for what a haunt gets in tune of quality sounds.

Back when I did the gaming stuff, I would charge $30 a pack on average for 8-18 sounds and that was for a game someone was making. I don't think I can lease out my sounds, but it don't hurt to think up every way possible to try and price these. Like one problem is do I price it per sound, per pack or per custom piece? honestly, I'm not great with pricing on this side of the fence but I'm giving it my best.

I'm even considering contacting other haunt owners around town or on here and see what they think as a test run and see what they think the sounds are worth. I would like a price point for the customer built CD from a line of sounds the haunter can pick from to burn to a CD or download from a secure web area with a password, a custom built sound pack from scratch and a lease/sale option for those wanting to get custom sounds every season.

Well there it is in a long book report. If you have any ideas, please let me know. If you want I will email you some of my sample work you can take for a spin this halloween and let me know how it does out there if you like. Just let me know.

Talk to you soon and thanks for the reply


----------



## dlstorminc (May 17, 2013)

Thank you to Pumpkin 5, Dr Maniaco and Dreadknightswife, thank you to all you for the kind replys. You guys are awesome. Anyone happen to know the best way to upload my sounds here for all to hear? Youtube and embed the sounds through video? just wondering... Thanks again guys for the warm welcome.


----------



## dlstorminc (May 17, 2013)

Does a majority here do backyard haunts or Pro or a combo of both? I'm shooting for a pro haunt once we get our farm together. 3 haunts in one layout, Hallow 3D revenge of the clowns, Farmhouse of Nightmares and Corn Creatures maze of madness corn maze. Hallow 3D is planning to be in 3d using the newest and coolest 3D tricks. I have a 'lab' upstairs in one of the bedrooms we store the props in and use it as my test center to experiment on new 3d colors, effects and stuff. Its a lot of fun.

I don't know if I'm allowed, but my youtube page is at http://www.youtube.com/user/MyHauntedNightmares if anyone is interested.

Talk soon...


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Everyone is surely scattered around - I'm from Australia!

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)




----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

^ Somehow I always seem to follow the creepy guy! (But he's a cool creepy guy)  Welcome to the forum Will!


----------



## Ramonadona (Nov 4, 2011)




----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Copchick said:


> ^ Somehow I always seem to follow the creepy guy! (But he's a cool creepy guy)  Welcome to the forum Will!


All I heard was Copchick is stalking me. I feel so loved.:kisskin:


----------



## Blackrose1978 (Aug 13, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome Aboard Will!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## dlstorminc (May 17, 2013)

Thank you everyone for the very very warm welcome. I'm so glad to be apart of a great group of people and haunters.


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello and Welcome.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Hi and Welcome aboard! You sound like your going to fit right in here!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. I think it's mostly home haunters on here, but there are a few pros. And even some of the home haunters are pretty big.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum!


----------



## Duchess (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi and welcome!


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------

